# Communitcation isn't DRI's strong point



## dougp26364 (Aug 7, 2016)

Loss mitigation accepted our weeks and the deeds were transferred last October. They have yet to close out our online account, even though it shows we have no weeks owned and we did not pay THE Club dues for 2016.

And yet, today I received an Email conformation of our fixed week at the Suites at Polo Towers. They are still holding a reservation in our name. I tried calling to tell them not to expect us but, the person I reached couldn't help me and asked that I call back Monday.

Maybe I will, maybe I won't. If they can't communicate important details within their own organization why should I have to put out more effort than making a phone call once to tell them they screwed up. For that matter I don't feel I even owed them that phone call.


----------



## cricket (Aug 8, 2016)

*Might be interesting*

It might be interesting if you showed up with a copy of that email in hand & tried to check in on your fixed week.  Knowing DRI, you would probably get a free week!


----------

